# What color will he be?



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Congrats on the foal.. I cant really see him in that picture-- do you have any more? 

a palomino is a sorrel/chestnut with 1 cream gene.. Palomino bred with sorrel is a 50-50% chance on gettin palomino.. *random palo infooo* :lol:


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Do you have a closer picture? Its hard to tell with certainty in that pic. The baby can only be two colors sorrel or palomino.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Horses don't just change colors. He appears sorrel to me and will stay whichever color he was born. There are varying shades of sorrel though so it'll be interesting to see after he sheds.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

A better picture would be nice. It can be difficult to tell sometimes on chestnut or palomino foals. I know Chiilaa has a series of photos of a filly that is bright red, but sheds out to be a very gold palomino.


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

Poseidon said:


> A better picture would be nice. It can be difficult to tell sometimes on chestnut or palomino foals. I know Chiilaa has a series of photos of a filly that is bright red, but sheds out to be a very gold palomino.


 In contrast, the horse I ride was born a peachy, palomino/red dun like colour, and shed out chestnut. Though we knew she was chestnut as both parents were bay.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

definitely need a close pic of baby Is hard to say with certainty from that pic:-(.As said you had chance of a sorrel or palomino baby. Baby does look pretty light in that picture.Palomino foals can be born a peachy/reddish color but then loose that red hue & do shed out golden


----------



## RobinU (May 9, 2013)

Here is a most recent photo of him... He will be 3 weeks old this Tuesday...He has great bloodlines...Doc Bar, Poco Bueno, King, and Impressive...he has to be tested...mare is n/h...


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Baby looks sorrel. Hope you have a HYPP negative baby....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

This foal looks to be very light and an odd shade for a chestnut. I am betting he is a palomino.

This foal is a dark palomino and the shade is similar to your colt-->Dallas - Horse Pictures


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Tryst said:


> This foal looks to be very light and an odd shade for a chestnut. I am betting he is a palomino.
> 
> This foal is a dark palomino and the shade is similar to your colt-->Dallas - Horse Pictures


 
Looking at the pic on my computer instead of my phone I think I disagree with myself and agree with you .


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

I agree, doesn't look like the average chestnut shade.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

he is a cute one ! Guess you have a good chance for pali, or sorrel shade. I would liek to see a pic of him when he starts to shed his baby hair ! 
I had a dark red roan ( dark ) that is now a grey . (mom was grey dad was a red dun)


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

stevenson said:


> he is a cute one ! Guess you have a good chance for pali, or sorrel shade. I would liek to see a pic of him when he starts to shed his baby hair !
> I had a dark red roan ( dark ) that is now a grey . (mom was grey dad was a red dun)


I'm going to guess the foal probably wasn't actually a roan. It was probably a chestnut that was already showing gray.


----------



## RobinU (May 9, 2013)

This is my colt now and I do believe he is going to be a Palomino! He is turning the color of the mother...His name is Docs Spanish GoldBar...


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Light body plus peach mane = palomino...


----------

